# Should I upgrade my controller?



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

My 6 zone sprinkler system came with a Hunter Pro-C controller. I have no big complaints other than I forget to turn it off when i know rain is coming sometimes.

I'm a baller-on-a-budget so I can't afford any cadillac controllers or anything but is there something affordable that would be an upgrade from this current controller that would be easy to install? I'm not a strong DIY'er. I can handle plug-n-play type stuff.

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Keep an eye on woot.com for a Rachio. They periodically have 8-zone controller for a pretty decent price.

As far as installing goes, it's pretty simple. When I replaced my controller I took a pic of the wires going into the old one, and then just moved them across to the new one. It took 15-20 mins, at most, to install it.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

chrismar said:


> Keep an eye on woot.com for a Rachio. They periodically have 8-zone controller for a pretty decent price.
> 
> As far as installing goes, it's pretty simple. When I replaced my controller I took a pic of the wires going into the old one, and then just moved them across to the new one. It took 15-20 mins, at most, to install it.


I think Costco has these for under $200 quite often. I never heard of it so assumed it was off brand cheap stuff.

Do these have any manual controls? It looks like you can only control it from your phone.

Do you have to have the app installed on a phone for this controller to work? I don't like having unnecessary apps on my phone.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Good question, I think they do have manual controls on the actual unit, but I've never used them.

Once it's programmed to your liking, I don't think it requires the app to be installed, but I could be wrong about that.

Hoping others can give more definite answers!


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

thanks1


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I do not have any experience with the Rachio, but I have a rain machine mini-8 and I think it's great. It looks like they have newer models of it and have gotten rid of my model. What I did was set up a price tracker for it on camelcamelcamel. Ended up dropping to ~$100 late in the season so I picked one up.

With the rain machine you do not need the app. You might need one to set it up, I don't remember, but you could then delete it. They have a cloud webapp (demo) you can sign into to manage. Although, I must say having the app on my phone is one of my favorite things. Getting the updates about when it waters or skips watering is nice, especially when I see all my neighbors watering in the rain at the same time


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I use an 8 zone BHyve and it has been great so far. Upgraded from a older manual rain bird, I think I paid $60 for the BHyve unit and it took about 30 minutes in all to setup.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow....thanks for the suggestion. Seems like i need to do some homework. I didn't think there would be $100 WiFi options but it sounds like there are a few:

- RainMachine
- B-Hyve
- Rachio
- Scotts
- Rain-Bird

I guess I'll have to start doing my homework to figure out what I want.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

I should add my 'wants' with this controller:

1) I want to be able to push a button or somehow set the system to run the following morning. When I mow, I like to set the sprinkler to run the following morning and I mainly only run my system when I think the grass needs it. I don't use set schedule very often (only extended hot/dry periods)
2) I want it to be able to automatically vary start times so that it finishes a routine at sunrise.


----------

